# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Запасайтесь попкорном: новая 5.1 система от SVEN уже в продаже

## Labs

Компания SVEN подготовила приятный сюрприз для ценителей кино. В конце ноября компания выпустила новую акустическую систему для домашнего кинотеатра с Bluetooth. SVEN HT-210 – отличный способ провести зиму весело.

Не нужно идти в кинотеатр, чтобы в полной мере прочувствовать атмосферу любимого фильма. С новой акустической системой от SVEN вы сможете получить яркий, объемный и реалистичный звук в собственной квартире. Детально проработанные высокие и средние частоты колонок SVEN HT-210 не дадут потеряться тонким нюансам музыкальных композиций, а 176 мм динамик сабвуфера обеспечивает по-настоящему внушительный бас, позволяющий полностью раскрыть всю силу современных звуковых спецэффектов. Акустику можно подключить к ТВ через оптический или коаксиальный вход. Передача цифрового сигнала без искажений в мощном исполнении HT-210 гарантирует отличные впечатления от кинопросмотра.

Многофункциональная акустическая система SVEN HT-210 поддерживает функцию беспроводной передачи звука по Bluetooth – вы можете проигрывать музыку со смартфона или планшета в отличном качестве. При этом подключение к системе занимает секунды и не требует никаких дополнительных усилий.

Кроме того, SVEN HT-210 оснащена встроенным радио и может воспроизводить музыку c USB flash и SD card. Это больше, чем акустика для домашнего кинотеатра. Новинка от SVEN – настоящий мультимедийный центр развлечений.

Органы управления акустикой HT-210 вынесены на переднюю панель. Модель оснащена информативным VFD-дисплеем и удобным пультом дистанционного управления. Компоненты акустики можно разместить не только на полу: у сателлитов предусмотрена возможность настенного крепления.

*Особенности:*

• Акустическая система совместима с PC, DVD/Media-проигрывателями, мобильными устройствами и другими источниками звука.
• Встроенное FM-радио.
• Информационный VFD-дисплей.
• Возможность преобразования стереосигнала в 5.1.
• Встроенный проигрыватель аудиофайлов с носителей памяти.
• Беспроводная передача сигнала по Bluetooth.
• Оптический и коаксиальный вход.
• Встроенные часы.
• Дальность действия Bluetooth до 10 м.
• Пульт дистанционного управления.
• Возможность настенного крепления сателлитов.

----------

